# Something I want



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 12, 2010)

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg282/j*****19/?action=view&current=Somthingiwant.jpg&newest=1

Something I want but will not attain,
Its when your around that I am terrified,
Always wondering what you think,
When i look into you eyes I only see myself.
_Something I want but will not earn,
_Its tearing my heart apart as you turn away,
Always wishing to be at your side,
When your astray I feel as though part of me is nowhere to be found.
_Something I want but will not acquire,
_Its when your next to me that I feel secure,
Always grasping your hands,
When we kiss my heart skips a beat,
_Something I want but just might receive..
_


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

Very well done I must say.
This also coming from a that does not normally read this sorta stuff.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

Page not found, possibly because of all those asterisks. Btw, please tone down your yellow  .


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 12, 2010)

Same rules apply to poetry, guys.  Closing thread.  And the duplicate.


----------

